# Boston's Top Cop Taking Job Overseas



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Related To Story
​ 
​
*RESOURCES*​O'Toole Resigns 

_O'Toole Accepts Position In Ireland_

*BOSTON -- *Boston Police Commissioner Kathleen O'Toole Tuesday accepted a job overseas as chief inspector of the Garda Siochana, Ireland's national police force.

"Just this morning, I received an electronic formal letter offering me the nomination for the position of chief inspector of the Garda Siochana. After talking one last time with my husband and my daughter, I then talked with the mayor and made a decision to accept the nomination," O'Toole said.

O'Toole, 52, said that she would start her new position in July.

Some have speculated that O'Toole's frustration with not getting enough police officers to patrol the streets of Boston inspired her to entertain other job offers.

"Commissioner O'Toole during the last several months has been a good leader for Boston. She worked hard to establish good community relationships," Boston Mayor Tom Menino said. "We've had a great relationship, and anyone who wants to say that is different doesn't understand the relationship I've had with Kathleen O'Toole."

O'Toole thanked Menino for his support and said that extended her gratitudes to the men and women of the Boston Police Department.

"It's been an incredible, incredible 27 months. I just want to say thank you the mayor and the people that I worked with and particularly to the members of the Boston Police Department. We are facing big challenges out there in the neighborhoods out there right now. The men and women in this organization are working tirelessly, making record numbers of gun arrests, putting themselves in harm's way every single day. The truly care about the community."

O'Toole was the city's first female commissioner. She started her career in the Boston Police Department in 1976 and has been commissioner for more than two years.

O'Toole's daughter, Meghan, attends graduate school in Ireland, and the police commissioner's husband, Dan, currently lives in Ireland.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm sorry to see her go. She was a real supporter of the Gaelic Column, even had a 3' photo in her office at Shroeder Plaza of the Band marching in Southie with all the members signatures. 
I suppose we'll at least have a friendly face over there in march when the Band goes back to Ireland.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

I am sorry to see her leave too. Before becoming the Commish, she ran her own consulting firm and did a great service to the men/women in blue at the 'Tute. She is a true professional! :wub:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I hear that the top candidate for her replacement is some high ranking MSP guy...


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

My money is on Dunford taking over.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

How will this affect hiring is my only concern....


----------



## s1w (Sep 12, 2005)

I hear that the top candidate for her replacement is some high ranking MSP guy...

Haven't heard that.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Well, I got a feeling that Menino is going to swallow his pride and offer the job to Jimmy Claiborne. If you remember, O'Toole got the job over Hussey and Claiborne 27 months ago. When she started, she wanted to make Claiborne her #2 but the mayor's office said no. O'Toole didn't like that, so that #2 spot has gone unfilled for over 2 years. Now, all the violence in Roxbury, Dorchester and Mattapan has community leaders calling for action. Appointing a minority Police Commissioner like Claiborne will make the mayor look good. Claiborne is an able person and would do well if given the job. We'll see what happens.............


----------

